# What's everybody Packin'...................



## WoodMann (Mar 14, 2008)

What chainsaw is everyone using? I'm packin' a Craftsman 42cc with 18" bar. Thought about going with a 16" bar when the time comes for replacing. Any advice maybe on the shorter bar................


----------



## High_Iron (Mar 15, 2008)

I am using a Poulan Farmhand 2900. It has a 20 inch bar with a just under  50 CC (2.8 CI) engine. The saw is a little under powered, but it does what I ask it to do.


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 15, 2008)

That's cool, Iron. Honestly I'm quite happy with this saw, it's the biggest I've had so far- stepped up from a 24cc Homelite, so needless to say this thing smokes it. Pinon pine is what I'm cutting most, pretty soft stuff with the occasional cedar that can bring most everything to it's knees. I know there are biggger, badder saws out there, and I'm still kind of a noob to the whole wood burning scenebut I'm really enjoying the new lifestyle.......


----------



## gary (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got a Poulan (32 cc) and a Homelite rebuilt (hand-me-down from the father-in-law).  I afraid the Poulan's on it's last legs but it has served me well for the last 9 years.  Both have 14" bars which have worked well for me although I don't tackle much over 12" diameter.  One downside might be the shorter the bar, the fewer the teeth.  Hence they may dull up a bit sooner.


----------



## stephiedoll (Mar 15, 2008)

Husky 455 Rancher with 20" bar. So far I like it and seems to have plenty of power for me. If I had it to do over, I may have tried harder to find the Dolmer 5100 as everyone says they are the bomb. But again, so far no complaints with the 455.
Steph


----------



## burntime (Mar 15, 2008)

Stihl 029 farm boss.  @nd bar and countless chains, still cuts like a hot knife thru butter  I am a stihl man all the way after owning this saw.  Next one will be a pro series to lighten the load a little.  I don't think that will happen for many years though.  I have been cutting for 8 years and should get at least 8 more out of it (as long as I don't loan it out)


----------



## loneeagle15 (Mar 15, 2008)

husky 372xp nice an lite an cuts great 2 pulls and away she goes


----------



## burntime (Mar 15, 2008)

I hear that husky is a brute.  I only went with the stihl originally cause the case (plastic) seemed sturdier.  How does the case hold up on them?


----------



## brooktrout (Mar 15, 2008)

Poulan 16" pro and Stihl 18" ms270cb. Just got the Stihl, broke it in yesterday. Great saw, cut through 16-18" logs like buttah.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 15, 2008)

We drop and cut up 10 cord per year (soon to be more) of ice storm damaged maple, beech and birch on a neighbor's property. I bought a Husky 357XP to replace a McCulloch pro mac 650 handed down through the family. Ran it for 6 years without doing anything other than replacing the fuel line from tank to carb (they chafe). Bought another one recently because it seemed like a good idea to have a spare. The 57cc saw with a 20" bar is pretty good; my brother has a 372XP and it is noticeably more powerful in large wood but for carrying around all day I like the lighter saw.


----------



## Ncountry (Mar 15, 2008)

Stihl 064 turned up a little . Left over from my firewood dealer days. 1000 full cords and counting


----------



## JustWood (Mar 15, 2008)

STIHL  046 MAG and 066 MAG   .  Deck and felling saws.


----------



## Grape Wrangler (Mar 15, 2008)

New to the board. Been reading for a couple of weeks.

I use a Husky 350 with 18" bar and a Husky 385XP with 32" bar.

The big saw makes short work of just about anything.


----------



## High_Iron (Mar 15, 2008)

Grape Wrangler said:
			
		

> The big saw makes short work of just about anything.



I bet!!  *_green with envy_*


----------



## kevin85 (Mar 15, 2008)

Stihl MS 310 with an 18inch bar.   So far, so good.


----------



## Money pit (Mar 16, 2008)

I just broke in my Stihl 290 and am quite pleased. Lite, easy starting and good power.


----------



## 'bert (Mar 16, 2008)

i am using a Stihl 028 Wood Boss that I bought sight unseen from a garage sale that my bro was at.  He called and asked if i wanted a chain saw for $ 75 (looked in good shape he said).  That was 8 years ago.  Stihl going strong


----------



## loggie (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm using an 036 stihl 18" 15 years old for cutting tops and branches and an 066 24" and 32" bars for felling and now believe it or not for cutting firewood,the 066 is heavy but it has so much power it rips thru those rounds in half the time as the 036 you just let the saw do the work.I am spoiled after you get used to a saw like that with that much hp I don't have the patience to cut with small saws anymore,both saws have never let me down


----------



## Roamer (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow...I have no idea.  It's the one we found in the barn.  I know it's not terribly old and not terribly big, but it gets the job done.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 17, 2008)

Depends what is being cut.  The attached picture is of what came out for Saturday's firewood cutting.  We were cleaning up some trees that had been pieced down by a tree service (hazard trees that couldn't be flopped) and we were in 50"+ maple for much of the day, as well as all the limbs on down to 3"; everything smaller goes in the chipper.  Also dropped a 44" willow and blocked it up; it will be freecycled.  

The saws used Saturday were:

Stihl 076 - 42" (3/8" pitch, 8t rim, skiptooth)
Stihl 066 - 28" (3/8" pitch, 8t rim)
Dolmar 7900 - 20" (3/8" pitch, 7t rim)
Husqvarna 154 woods ported - 16" (.325" pitch, 7t rim)
Husqvarna 238se - 13" (.325" pitch narrow kerf, 7t)
Echo CS3400 - 14" (3/8" LP, 6t)

In all honesty, most firewood I encounter (as well as removals and storm clean-up) could be handled easily with the 154 and 7900.  But the little ones are lighter/more nimble for limbing, and the big ones make super fast work of cross cutting huge wood and ripping blocks into sizes that can be hoisted on to the splitter.


----------



## myzamboni (Mar 17, 2008)

Poulan ES350 I picked up for $20  (It's electric, but I live in suburbia and I am usually bucking pine/eucalyptus scrounged from craigslist).

My 8lb Maul is my most used 'weapon'


----------



## Jags (Mar 17, 2008)

ComputerUser - every time you post pics - I get saw envy.

I run a MS-361.  I have a couple of others that mostly sit.  The 361 with an 18" bar does the most work, and I strap a 25" bar on for the big wood.  Great machine with no regrets.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 17, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> What chainsaw is everyone using? I'm packin' a Craftsman 42cc with 18" bar. Thought about going with a 16" bar when the time comes for replacing. Any advice maybe on the shorter bar................




Mark,
         I have the same saw as you do......here is my story how I got it.........5 years ago my nieghbor dropped it , the anti vibration spring broke. His wife bought him a Stihl.
He gave me the saw for free and I fixed the spring. I have beaten on this saw time after time again....cord after cord of wood and cannot kill it. I have overheated it twice (last year on a grapple load) its keeps going........I hate to replace it.....but its time has come this year........long live my Craftsman ! 
I've got a Dolmar dealer close by.......$379.00 for a 5100s, probably gonna go for that


WoodButcher


----------



## TMonter (Mar 17, 2008)

I typically run my Husky 372XPW (75cc) for most cutting, my Husky 346XP (50cc) for smaller work and a lot of the smaller felling and my Stihl 056 MagII (93.4cc) for cutting big wood. It's too heavy to do felling work or lug up the hill to cut.

And I have the pics in my Sig.

I'll likely be buying a Dolmar 7900 sometime mid season when I sell a few cords of wood since I'm way ahead and only have limited room on my property for wood storage.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 17, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> What chainsaw is everyone using? I'm packin' a Craftsman 42cc with 18" bar. Thought about going with a 16" bar when the time comes for replacing. Any advice maybe on the shorter bar................



Mark,
          A 16" bar on mine did'nt make a "noticable differance". I swapped a 16" Oregon bar on mine with a new chain and it cut just about the same.

WoodButhcer


----------



## computeruser (Mar 18, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> ComputerUser - every time you post pics - I get saw envy.
> 
> I run a MS-361.  I have a couple of others that mostly sit.  The 361 with an 18" bar does the most work, and I strap a 25" bar on for the big wood.  Great machine with no regrets.




I hope saw envy is a good thing.  And I hope folks enjoy the pictures - I know I enjoy when others post pictures of their saw work, so hopefully others share that feeling about my pics.  Gotta take full advantage of the hi-speed internet connection...

Here are a couple others from Saturday's cutting - the 076 cutting a willow, and the woodsported 154 ripping the remains of a "straw tree" while a buddy cuts another piece with my 7900.


----------



## Gooserider (Mar 18, 2008)

gary said:
			
		

> I've got a Poulan (32 cc) and a Homelite rebuilt (hand-me-down from the father-in-law).  I afraid the Poulan's on it's last legs but it has served me well for the last 9 years.  Both have 14" bars which have worked well for me although I don't tackle much over 12" diameter.  One downside might be the shorter the bar, the fewer the teeth.  Hence they may dull up a bit sooner.



Not really...  You should be touching up the chain after every tank, so it doesn't make that much difference.  OTOH the shorter bar should have lower friction on the chain, so you'll get more engine power going into cutting the wood rather than moving the chain with a short bar...

The rule I've seen several places is that you are best with 3cc of engine for every inch of bar...  When I switched my 36cc Pull-on from a 16" bar to a 12" bar, it made a MAJOR difference in the way the saw cut.  With the 16" it was barely adequate, definitely under-powered.  With the 12" bar it cut really well, and could handle burying the bar in a log without bogging to a standstill....  Trouble is a 12" bar is smaller than a fair bit of the stuff I get, so I wanted a BIG capacity saw...  Purchased a Dolmar 7900, with a 20" bar, and a spare 28" bar for it.  Haven't used the 28" yet, but with the 20" it goes through oaks like they were made of soft butter.  I haven't weighed them yet, but the Dolmar doesn't even feel heavier than the Pull-on (The company mis-spells the name, I'm sure they mean to warn you that you will need to "pull on" it an awful lot...)  I will use the Poulan if ALL I'm planning to be doing is limbing and tiny wood cutting, but if I'm doing any large stuff I get out the Dolmar, and use it as my limbing saw - the Poulan isn't enough lighter to make it worth switching...

Gooserider


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 18, 2008)

Sthil 290 Farmboss 16" Bar. Nice saw.


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 18, 2008)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Mark,
> A 16" bar on mine did'nt make a "noticable differance". I swapped a 16" Oregon bar on mine with a new chain and it cut just about the same. WoodButhcer



Thanks, Butcher- was starting to wonder about that. I think I'll leave everything as it is, new chain and bar as needed. Now for the big question- where can I get some stones? No- not those stones, I have a Sharp-N Qwik sharpener, it's a dremel type of sharpener and the stone on it, which is the perfect size is all chewed up..........


----------



## downeast (Mar 22, 2008)

Glock 19.


----------



## bill*67 (Mar 22, 2008)

i run a sthil 026 w/ 16"bar. no regrets after 12 years with her.


----------



## BotetourtSteve (Mar 22, 2008)

11 year old Husqvarna 55, purchased new...and for Downeast, a Ruger P-89 9mm.  Well, not FOR Downeast, but rather, LIKE Downeast.

EDIT:  I mistyped, a Ruger P-85.  But I'm sure that's not good enough for Downeast either... :-S


----------



## downeast (Mar 22, 2008)

BotetourtSteve said:
			
		

> and for Downeast, a *Ruger P-89 *9mm.  Well, not FOR Downeast, but rather, LIKE Downeast.



Not in the same league Steve. The Ruger will not fire under water ( Glock) , get mudded up and not jam (Glock) , rare misfires  (Glock), dropped onto concrete then fired (Glock), simple breakdown and fire (Glock) . Preferred by 8 out of 10 for a safe, reliable sidearm for professional and mil use .....No comparison.  Whew, I'm shilling here and off topic. Kind of like our Stihl saws.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Mar 22, 2008)

Hehehe - alright, I'm in.... 20"  early 80's 61 Husky, new 357xp last year, and a S&W;686 in .357, stainless.  I don't worry about jamming the slide on it, but it only has six shots.  About 5 more than needed, but, there might be more than one target!


----------



## knotdodger (Mar 23, 2008)

Most of my firewood cutting I use Stihl 361--- The bigger stuff I use ---Jonsered 920--- Climbing to top and limbing--Stihl 180..

 ( Ruger Blackhawk .44 )


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 23, 2008)

Moving on to firearms, I've gotten real close with my Baretta 9mm................


----------



## syd3006 (Mar 23, 2008)

"Jonsered 630 Super" with 16" bar, 6 lb. maul, and 2 1/2 lb. axe.  Up until 2 posts ago I thought I was the only one who had a Jonsered.  Very good saw.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently, a Poulan Pro PP295, 46 CC, 20" bar. About to take a big step up, and buy the Stihl MS 441, more than likely with an 18-20" bar.


----------



## mikeathens (Mar 24, 2008)

Stihl 361.  When I get pissed, HK USP40.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, I am shopping but,.... poulan woodshark, 16"ish bar, skinny chain but always starts and runs even after being windrowed by my bulldozer. Broken pull rope was field repaired so is a bit short now. Home fabricated mild steel front handle to replace smashed plastic handle. Saw bar bent bck to straight on my trailer hitch after it got smashed by a tree. I cut up 1.5 cords of red alder and willow with it on Saturday. It just won't die and is very dependable. Looking at Stihl MS290 or Dolmar 5100, maybe 6400 with 20" bars.

Oh and Ruger P94 in 40 SW, concealed carry permit.


----------



## titan (Mar 24, 2008)

Husky 357 and 390XP's,and a  Crossman air-powered,pump-action pellet and BB rifle cw scope for the neighborhood kitties.Now....who wants some?


----------



## mikeathens (Mar 25, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Okay, I am shopping but,.... poulan woodshark, 16"ish bar, skinny chain but always starts and runs even after being windrowed by my bulldozer. Broken pull rope was field repaired so is a bit short now. Home fabricated mild steel front handle to replace smashed plastic handle. Saw bar bent bck to straight on my trailer hitch after it got smashed by a tree. I cut up 1.5 cords of red alder and willow with it on Saturday. It just won't die and is very dependable. Looking at Stihl MS290 or Dolmar 5100, maybe 6400 with 20" bars.
> 
> Oh and Ruger P94 in 40 SW, concealed carry permit.



Comon Highbeam...you know you want the MS361

get a desert eagle to go with it.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, I do want the 361. I would love that saw. The bloody thing costs a whole lot more than the others though and I can't really justify it at this time since cutting our local softwood is not too demanding. I have cut logs over 32 inches across with my poulan using the curlycue method. Then using wedges to pull the core apart. I've earned a better saw. 

My next handgun will be a nice little ruger mark2, the legendary 22 rimfire automatic.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 25, 2008)

Buy the Dolmar 5100 Highbeam, It's a lot better saw than the 290. Nothing against Stihl, but the 5100 is a pro-grade saw and the 290 is more consumer level. The Dolmar also has the same power as the 290.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Mar 26, 2008)

downeast said:
			
		

> Glock 19.



Glock 17


----------



## sweetheat (Mar 26, 2008)

stihl 032av antique cr 1982 w/ 16" bar- takes a lickin and keep on tickin. good buck up saw, fast cut, plenty of power, a bit heavy after a long day, no major problems, new bars, chains, mufflers, used for work- timber framing and home wood heating 300 + - cords  -  2 sthil 096 with riping bar and sperber mill
 :coolsmile: High Iron if you see this my hard hats of to you! 20 years up there myself, apprenticed and worked out of local 79 VA, Transfered to 496 ME, and boomed out to  44 OH, 7 MA, 5 DC, 787 WV, 16 MD.  half way to hell club!
win model 98 - 32 special - jotul 118B, stanley wood cook stove, tarm solo 40 - w/759 gal water storage unpressurised, shanandoah box stove, next to the smallest jotul, homemade welded beam w/wheels kohler 8hp 28 in stroke woodspliter, fast enough! 
sweetheat


----------



## mikeathens (Mar 26, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> downeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glock 27


----------



## Ken45 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've mostly used a Stihl 170.  Nice and light for limbing or smaller trees.  Mostly what I cut are 6-12" trees.    I have an old, inherited 041 Farm Boss (20") but that sucker is heavy and has no chain brake, and a lot of power.  I did take down a 20" ash with it yesterday and it didn't bog down at all.  

Yesterday I picked up a Husky 353 with an 18" bar.  Wow, it was nice when I tried it out last night.  But the 170 will still get used for limbing and smaller stuff. 

And either a Sig 228 or 220.  

Ken


----------



## FLASHMAN (May 2, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on a Stihl MS660... I'll have butcher post pics from our next cutting party...


----------



## FLASHMAN (May 2, 2008)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> ansehnlich1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 17 Also.... 2 17 round mags, and one 19 round +2 mag, hydrashocks


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 2, 2008)

Husqvarna 346XP. It growls.


----------



## R&D Guy (May 4, 2008)

A 9mm Ruger semi-composite P95, although I haven't carried in years,

And a Stihl MS 310 with a 20" bar.  I've been impressed with how lightweight and powerful this saw is.  Very easy to start too.  The only thing I don't like is that it tends to stall idling when cutting timber on the ground (pointing the saw down) unless the tank is more then 3/4th full.


----------



## Sealcove (May 4, 2008)

Work saws: 346XP & 357XP

Personal saws: 262XP & 372XP


----------



## michaelthomas (May 4, 2008)

Husky 355 rancher.  She gets it done


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 4, 2008)

Sealcove said:
			
		

> Work saws: 346XP & 357XP
> 
> Personal saws: 262XP & 372XP



What's yer fave?


----------



## Sealcove (May 4, 2008)

I think it is a toss up between the 346XP and the 357XP depending on the task.  These days a work as a steward for a land trust, so I am mostly packing (for real) my saw on trails to deal with wind throws etc. I try to use the 346XP when ever I can, but if I know there is lots of larger cuts to be made I pack the 357XP.  I really cant go wrong with either.

At home I use my 10+ year old 262XP for firewood cutting, and it is still working like a champ.  The 262XP in my experience has always been hard on the chain brake parts (the band in particular), but other than that the saw has held up very well.  I think I will get myself a new 357XP when it goes.  The 372XP is a first generation one that I got for a few specific forestry jobs, and while it is in great shape, I rarely have any need for something that big.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2008)

stihl 021
stihl  ms390 (work)
stihl 026  (love it)


----------



## kd460 (May 5, 2008)

1) Homelite 14" Home Depot special for use in the trees, if I drop it, no biggie
2) Jonsered 510sp 18 and 20" bars-the saw just won't die
3) Stihl 028 with 16 and 18 inch bar completely rebuilt to "super" specs -my favorite saw
4) Stihl 056 with 36" bar for the big stuff, just a little 87cc torque monster
5) colt 25 cal pocket auto in the back pocket for the coons and critters that don't like cutting down their home
6) S&W;model 457 .45 cal for everything else


----------



## North of 60 (May 5, 2008)

As my signature.  The 028 AV Super keeps ticking, cant believe the power for the size of saw.   Ive had her since I was 16 (20+years)
Bought it for camping @ the time. The 266sg is late 80,s era also.  Has heated hand grips ,60+ccs 4.5 HP I think is what they
said on the saw site.  Had it for ten years paid $200.00 for it at a garage sale.  I use it for all my bucking & yes I cut larger wood with it than whats in the pict.


----------



## downeast (May 5, 2008)

Sealcove said:
			
		

> I think it is a toss up between the 346XP and the 357XP depending on the task.  These days a work as a steward for a land trust, so I am mostly packing (for real) my saw on trails to deal with wind throws etc. I try to use the 346XP when ever I can, but if I know there is lots of larger cuts to be made I pack the 357XP.  I really cant go wrong with either.
> At home I use my 10+ year old 262XP for firewood cutting, and it is still working like a champ.  The 262XP in my experience has always been hard on the chain brake parts (the band in particular), but other than that the saw has held up very well.  I think I will get myself a new 357XP when it goes.  The 372XP is a first generation one that I got for a few specific forestry jobs, and while it is in great shape, I rarely have any need for something that big.



Welcome Sealcove. That Land Trust wouldn't by any chance be MCHT ? Are you who we think you are ? :lol:


----------



## Sealcove (May 5, 2008)

downeast said:
			
		

> Welcome Sealcove. That Land Trust wouldn't by any chance be MCHT ? Are you who we think you are ? :lol:



I stopped by looking for info on a new stove, and of course all of the other forums sucked me in  

Now you need to give me a hint!


----------



## burntime (May 5, 2008)

Have a stihl farm boss 029, a pole pruner, and not enough room for the others to list them.  Been really getting into the tactical stuff lately


----------



## burntime (May 5, 2008)

By the way highbeam, don't laugh...go look at the berretta neos, cheap and a lot of fun


----------



## downeast (May 5, 2008)

Sealcove said:
			
		

> downeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hints: MCHT. Seal Cove Boatyard. Deer isle/Castine/Cape Rosier. Does your first name begin with D ?  Last with M ?

Buy the stove yet ?


----------



## Sealcove (May 5, 2008)

Fancy meeting you here!  It just goes to show how small the world is even on the internet.  I was pretty sure that I had you figured out based on the info below your posts, but I never would have caught it you had not noticed me first.  At first I was thinking that you might be someone I know from Lubec, but I found anther post where you referenced a 3hr drive to Portland and 1300ft of shore front on Pen Bay.  The hints confirm my guess.

How was winter in your neck of the woods?  I have been in Castine quite a bit, but I have not been in your area since last December.  Our salvage/thinning project is back in gear again in Witherle Woods (a large area in there has really well drained soils allowing us to do work this time of year), and things are progressing quickly.

On the stove front I ended up going with a new Jotul Firelight.  We are doing a pretty major renovation and expansion of our existing home (taking a 950sq timber frame to a 2200sq hybrid) over the winter, and it was time for a stove upgrade.  The project still has a little ways to go, but we are expecting our first rug rat in the next few weeks, so I was trying to get all of the buying done early!

Any major boat trips planned for this year?

Douglas


----------



## sweetheat (May 6, 2008)

welcome aboard sealcove. There are some amazing people with vast amounts of heating, burning knowledge in this forum. 
good luck with the new arrival. another timber framer. sweetheat


----------



## downeast (May 7, 2008)

Sealcove said:
			
		

> Fancy meeting you here!  It just goes to show how small the world is even on the internet.  I was pretty sure that I had you figured out based on the info below your posts, but I never would have caught it you had not noticed me first.  At first I was thinking that you might be someone I know from Lubec, but I found anther post where you referenced a 3hr drive to Portland and 1300ft of shore front on Pen Bay.  The hints confirm my guess.
> How was winter in your neck of the woods?  I have been in Castine quite a bit, but I have not been in your area since last December.  Our salvage/thinning project is back in gear again in Witherle Woods (a large area in there has really well drained soils allowing us to do work this time of year), and things are progressing quickly.
> On the stove front I ended up going with a new Jotul Firelight.  We are doing a pretty major renovation and expansion of our existing home (taking a 950sq timber frame to a 2200sq hybrid) over the winter, and it was time for a stove upgrade.  The project still has a little ways to go, but we are expecting our first rug rat in the next few weeks, so I was trying to get all of the buying done early!
> Any major boat trips planned for this year?
> Douglas



We gotta stop meeting like this !

It was a long winter, too much snow to work the woods for awhile, even the skidders and harvesters had a tough time. The snow fell so fast and heavy from November on, that the ground was still wet and soft. Hard going. 

Finally got the harvesting done by March...then some rain. Love it. Now the Black Flies. We burned more firewood this year since 1999, near 6 cords in both stoves.

Good choice of Firelight. How is Mrs. Mc doing ? Wish her our best.

The cost of diesel will limit any serious trips over the summer; just island overnights, visits to island friends for drinks, fog escorts, those kind of things.

Success on the new place and new addition. Give us a notice when the gift comes?

a

PS Castine Piano recital ( free) this Saturday, 10 May @ 1600 @ the Trinitarian Church. M. Reed plays with me in the Castine Band. Excellent pianist !


----------



## Scottym (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been using a ms 361 for about a year


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Aug 23, 2008)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> The rule I've seen several places is that you are best with 3cc of engine for every inch of bar...  When I switched my 36cc Pull-on from a 16" bar to a 12" bar, it made a MAJOR difference in the way the saw cut.  With the 16" it was barely adequate, definitely under-powered.  With the 12" bar it cut really well, and could handle burying the bar in a log without bogging to a standstill.... Gooserider


Thanks, Gooserider-
It's little gems of info like this that make mining these forums especially rewarding...

Hmmm, lessee- Homelite 33cc 16in. Bought at HD a few months back. I should be running a 12in bar, eh? One of these days when I buy a better saw, this one will probably become more like a limbing and brush saw, I guess. And yeah, maybe a 12 or 14in bar. It's good and light- I like that.

I did pick up one good tip here regarding the chains. Turns out that ditching the unexciting OEM safety chain in favor of a more aggressive Oregon 91vx56 made a tremendous difference. I really like this saw now! Yeah, it does bog down occasionally when the blade is in deep. Now I know why. But I'm pretty happy with what is basically an inexpensive starter saw.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 23, 2008)

“Sledges, wedges, and mauls- oh my!”   That is cool!

I'm running a old Sthil 028 super 16", a newer 280 16" but with the smaller .325 chain, and the 441 with a 20 and 30" bar.  Once and a while we have an old hackberry or pecan tree go down and the 30" bar is not quite enough to cut through even from both sides.  On those days I go borrow from a buddy who has all the toys, his Sthil 880 with a 60" bar.  It is a different feeling to finish a cut and have a saw dust pile around your leg as tall as a Red Wing boot.  I will add this though.  A 4 1/2 foot thick Black Jack Oak can and will bog the 880 down if you are not careful even with a good chain.  After 6 cuts through the black jack the chain needed sharpening.


----------



## jeffman3 (Aug 23, 2008)

I use a Husky 350 with a 20 inch bar. Love this saw! It has all the power I need 95% of the time. When I bury the bar on a big trunk, it could use just a bit more punch, I have never pulled it down to a stop, but it does bog down just a tiny bit if I am buried to the tip in really big tough stuff. (read.. 36" or larger Locust) I am very happy with it, and the service I get from the dealer is second to none. 

I started with a Craftsman saw with an 18" bar and it just wouldn't do it. It would run strong for 45 min. and quit. After several trips to the shop for warranty work, they told me "that's just how these saws are". I told them to give me my money back, that I needed a saw that would do the job. I took the money and went to the Husky dealer the same day. I had to pay more for it, but the difference is night and day!  I will never look back!


----------



## youngstr (Aug 23, 2008)

Stihl MS460


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2008)

Scottym said:
			
		

> I have been using a ms 361 for about a year


how you like the 361 not been out that long?


----------



## Keating (Aug 24, 2008)

Stihl MS 230 with 16" bar.

Just looking into burning wood with oil prices so high. Been mostly cleaning up lots of cedar windfalls around the property.

Love it so far.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a Stihl 034 AV with 20" bar. It's a hand me down from my father inlaw. I'll probably look into getting a new saw next year.


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a pic of the two saws in the truck today.  Darn I forgot to mention the gun.  A plain old S&W;681 revolver.  Stainless, fixed sites, and simple.   The lil saw is the 280 and the other is the 441.  I put the 30" bar on for the picture.


----------



## WoodMann (Aug 24, 2008)

That's some really cool hardware y'all got. I still got my 42cc Craftsman, and honestly it's a little too big for the 10"- 12" pine tree's here. The chain used to peter out seemingluy all too fast as I cut dead standing stuff. Got this Oregon semi chisel chain and it goes and goes and goes. I used to think about a Stihl, but the guys at the Stihl shop are dicks........................


----------



## sapratt (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Homelite 160  16" /bar.


----------



## WoodMann (Aug 24, 2008)

Really it's the chain that makes the saw........................


----------



## JPapiPE (Aug 24, 2008)

...I got a large echo, almost 50 c.c. and have 2 bars 18" and 20" and have 5 chains....always ready to go. If i could just keep the saw in my possession  ...friends are always borrowing it, cause i do sharpen my own chains. Wish i had it now.

I do have the oregon clamp on chain sharpener and it works quite well unless you damage the rakers(I think they are called) then the chain has to be professionally sharpened for $6


----------



## oilstinks (Aug 26, 2008)

42cc poulan pro, and ms460magnum stihl 70and some change cc's on the stihl


----------



## smokinj (Aug 26, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> 42cc poulan pro, and ms460magnum stihl 70and some change cc's on the stihl


ok oil stinks thats 77.5cc ported


----------



## mranum (Aug 27, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> *Really it's the chain that makes the saw*........................





Truer words never spoken.  Most people, meaning the average firewood cutter doesn't realize that there is pro chain and homeowner chain.  Homeowner chain means safety chain and sharpen and tighten constantly.  Pro chain contains alot of chrome in it and there fore its a harder chain, doesn't stretch and holds an edge like no ones business.  Its hard to sharpen with a file its so hard.  Actually if you shop around the pro chain is usually cheaper too.  Woodsman Pro chain made by Carlton is awesome chain that we have used commercially for years and years, sold at Baileys.com.  A 18" loop of Woodsman Pro for $9.95 is way cheaper than I can buy a homeowner chain in the box stores.

Oh yeah.....Echo CS-400, Stihl 028, Ruger 357 Blackhawk flat top


----------



## FatttFire (Aug 27, 2008)

026 pro stihl 18 inch bar ........................ love it best all around light saw

044 pro stihl 24 ich bar ............................. comming soon ..................... can't wait my old 044 with 18" bar has lost its balls after 20+ years of great service

088 Magnum pro with 36" bar from Stihl ........................................ it you take a butter knife heat it with your map gas torch, and then when it is nice and red hot cut a hunk of butter in half ..................... thats what this saw does,its the HOT KNIFE , as I refer to it, nobody runs this saw but me.  Will cut 32" shag bark hickory in half in little over 1 minute!


----------



## FatttFire (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't agree more! the chain is the key!


----------



## WoodMann (Aug 27, 2008)

mranum said:
			
		

> Actually if you shop around the pro chain is usually cheaper too.
> Oh yeah.....Echo CS-400, Stihl 028, Ruger 357 Blackhawk flat top



Right on, my Oregon semi- chisel cost around 16 bucks delivered from Baily's, beats the pants off the 25 bucks off the shelf at Sears for that soft chain................


----------



## polaris (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm using a Stihl ms 290 & 180. I currently contemplating a good felling saw. I looked at the Dolmars.......... but I don't know.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 3, 2008)

My first chainsaw... it was a proud moment.

Husqvarna 142... I use it to limb abd fell smaller stuff while my brother in law uses his stihl (290 i think) for the bigger stuff.


Gonna have to look into one of the better chains now...


----------



## JPapiPE (Sep 3, 2008)

I just bought the biggest chain saw that my john deere tractor dealer sold...I did have a john deere tractor and this dealership had an excellant policy dealing with problems under warranty...So I ended up with an Echo 49 c.c 20"bar chainsaw... the very next year my john deere dealership swithched to Stil...I think i miss spelled the name, but the Echo is excellant and can be worked on, and it still runs like a tree monster...so I am satisfied with the product....


----------



## sl7vk (Sep 3, 2008)

Dolmar 5100 S 3/8 with either a 16 or 20 inch bar.

First saw, and I think it'll be my last for a long long time....


----------



## sparklow (Sep 4, 2008)

Have an Echo 500VL probably 25 years old. It is a great saw, I can't kill it. I have abused and neglected it and it goes on year after year.


----------



## ManiacPD (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a Husky 345 with a 16" bar that I used to saw my first 10 cords with this year.  Up until then it was all the saw I really needed.  Before the next load of wood I'll be buying something bigger, either a 359 or a 357XP.  I found myself waiting when cutting through the hard stuff, especially 20+ inch rock maple.   I've tried a 359 and it's definitely got some nuts.  I will see if I can try a 357XP before making a purchase.


----------



## Hunter819 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just broke in a Stihl MS270 with an 18" bar.

I carry my Beretta 92 usually. Sometimes I carry my Glock 22 but I'm a better shot with the 92.


----------



## PA  Harman  P 61A (Sep 11, 2008)

I use a McCulloch  PRO MAC 10-10 that my dad used for 25 plus years, and it starts just like the day he got it out of the box, can you say animal !!.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 11, 2008)

The first year collecting firewood I got by with my dad's Stihl MS210.  Then I found this forum and the AS forum and for some reason I now have:

Stihl MS361
Dolmar 5100s
Makita 6401  +  7900 cyl/piston kit


----------



## Tfin (Sep 11, 2008)

Echo CS-440 with an 18" bar.  It cuts my wood.  Can't complain.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 3, 2008)

My new Stihl MS290 (20" bar) is still being broken in.  

I know that many pros here aren't impressed with them.  

I'm a hobbyist firewood cutter/splitter who lives on a wooded lot.   When Ivan's remains blew through N.E.Ohio, several trees blew down in the neighborhood.  My old Craftsman saw finally pissed me off for the last time.  I chucked it and went to the Stihl dealer.

*What I love:*  Tool-free gas and oil caps. (The craftsman saw needed pliers to open)  
                    Solid runner (The carb adjusters on the craftsman vibrated out of adjustment constantly)
                    Good power.

*What I don't:*  Yes, it's a little heavy.  I can feel the burn after a few hours of work.  Not a deal breaker IMO.


For me, the 290 is plenty of saw, and I suspect it will serve me well for the forseeable future.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Oct 3, 2008)

Husky 372XP for a saw. My everyday heat is a Ruger SP101 .357.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 3, 2008)

usually my 280, but i use all of my saws. and for everyday packing it is my S&W;642 38 Crimson trace grips.


----------



## Saw-dust (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm running a Sthil 440 now.  Need a new small saw tough.

If I do pack a gun, and I'm proud of this thing, it is a Colt .45 1911 "Gold Cup National Match" converted to a compensated, extended mag (8 in the clip rather than the normal 7) "Street Fighter".  All the work was done by Bill Wilson himself at Wilson Combat at Berryville, AR in 1986 when all he had was a small shop and 3 helpers.  It is one of those guns that will fire almost any .45 ammo with out jamming.  The way it feels in your hand is real natural and that makes it easy to hit your mark.  My wife is even good with it.  This is one of those guns you have to shoot to know what a fine handgun is.  

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/

The gun was a retirement gift to my dad from Mr. J.B. Hunt.  Dad was one of the first truck mechanics Mr. Hunt hired.


----------



## yetty734 (Oct 7, 2008)

McColloch TimberBear with 20" Bar and borrowable 28" when needed. It may be heavy, it may take 10 pulls to start, but i dont think ill ver have the privelege of buying a new saw cause this one woulnt break! With a sharp pro-chisel chain it pulls the 28 reasonable well for only 60cc or so. and the Husky 45 special that id like to shoot with my old 45 and stick some beech nuts in it muffler. 

For guns...well matters what kind of mood im in...Luger 9mm, 45 colt revolver, good ol' 870 pump 12 gauge, or in groundhog country my ruger 10/22 carbine.


----------



## madrone (Oct 7, 2008)

Stihl MS260 20". Craftsman 14" electric for pruning.  Never needed a gun. A wise man once said, "I don't know karate, but I know ka-razy!"


----------



## Nixon (Oct 7, 2008)

Stihl 044 ,and a Husqv. xp346 here . The 044 is 10 years old ,and the 346 is 4years old . Both get a lot of use and have been very reliable . For carry ,it's either My bersa .380 ,or My S&W;model 36 . 
BTW this is a very nice site . I've been lurking here for a bit and have learned a lot .


----------



## bdog (Oct 8, 2008)

Makita 6401 with 20" bar, bought used from Home Depot tool rental for $250, great saw, lots of power (64CC)
Craftsman something or another, 32CC, 16 bar for the little stuff and limbing etc (10+ years of cutting prior to the Makita and still runs strong)


----------



## Scottym (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Stihl ms 361 with a 16 inch bar. My wife has a Stihl ms 170.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 12, 2008)

Stihl MS 460 with a 20" and 28" bar

Getting a MS 260 with a 16" bar for the smaller stuff.


----------



## jghall (Oct 12, 2008)

I run a Stihl MS361 with a 20" bar and a 24" bar, an Echo CS400 with an 18"bar, an old Mcculloch 125c with a 20" bar, and a shelf sitting Poulan 2900 farm boss....


----------



## Skinn (Oct 13, 2008)

Stihl MS 230 that does alright, would like a little more power but it gets the job done. I also have an old Homelite Super XL that was a hand me down. It is one of the old all metal, heavy ones with a 20" bar but man will that thing cut. It is not fast but it is hard to stop, the only thing is the gas tank has a hole in it so I have to try to find something to replace it. It probably hasn't been ran in 10 years now, I should dig it out and get to fixing it eh?

Oh yeah, I forgot about the old Pioneer that is in my garage. I don't know much about it just that it is old, heavy and closely resembles my Super XL. I got it from my brother inlaw, it will run but only for about a minute, then it revs up and shuts down like it is running out of fuel. I have been meaning to take a look at it but never got around to it. I will post a picture if I get a chance and maybe someone can help me with identifiying it. It is pale greenish-yellow with a 20" bar and looks almost identical to my Super XL as far as engine, carb and air cleaner configuration.


----------



## Dill (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 2 huskys that I run most of the time. A 372xp and a 55 rancher the last year before they went 455. The 372 usually wears  20 but occansionally I run a 24 to deal with some of the roadside maple I've got the last couple winters. The Rancher has an 18.
Also have a Partner 500 that I've owned for 13 years now and is mostly regulated to stump and root cutting.
And a mulloch mini mac for apple tree pruning.


----------



## johnsopi (Oct 15, 2008)

MS310 with 16" and 20"  and a dolmar5100 w/a 16" and 20"


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got my Dolmar PS-510 (cheaper version of the 5100 I guess....) with an 18" bar yesterday.. Used it today to cut some slabwood.. Sure beats the heck out of the electric!


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/16HPChainSaw.shtml



Check this!


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 15, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/16HPChainSaw.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Check this!



I love it!! Would be great for bucking big logs!!


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 15, 2008)

Look around the site.  There's a series of photos of him cutting down a tree with it.


----------



## MarcM (Oct 16, 2008)

Stihl MS290 Farmboss and Husqvarna 372xp.  Love the Husky.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Oct 20, 2008)

My 1991 MacCat just seized on me yesterday. Now I gotta buy another "something". Since I have two Stihl dealers very close, I will probably buy that. Most likely the ms390 for $479. But there has been so much talk of the MS361 ($624) I'll have to look into that also. 

I burn a cord a month - 5 months a year. Most of my wood is arborist/tree service wood dump - big, ugly, gnarly, logs, some up to 5 feet in diameter (Eucalyptus/pine). This is the stuff which the fire wood companies in the area don't want. So I never know what I'm going to get. Its usually already limb-ed. I think all I really need is a good bucking saw. The ms390 was recommended by the dealer as best for people like me.

I gotta say though that ms390 is a monster compared to the MacCat.


----------



## deadon (Oct 21, 2008)

A husky 350 with a 16 inch and 18 inch bar. Six chains for each. Also 2 Mac's  (3532's) with 14 inch bars and 8 chains. The husky is just broke in and I love that saw. I use a dremmel tool powered by cig lighter in truck to sharpen in the field.


----------



## 04RevX (Oct 21, 2008)

l've got a Jonsered cs2150 with an 18" bar.  Great saw for about 90% of the wood I throw at it.  I'd like to get a bigger saw some day to take care of those bigger rounds.  I also have a Poulan Pro with a 16" bar that I have used twice.  Since getting the Jonsered (second hand) I hate using the Poulan, so it usually doesn't leave the back of the pickup.


----------



## stoweski (Oct 22, 2008)

Just bought this Stihl MS270 this afternoon. As new as it will ever look! Figured I'd take a few picts of it now so in 20 years I can see what it looked like new. 

My original saw was a small Husky 136. Yep, I upgraded. 

Keith


----------



## tc21 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a jonsered 2159 and a older 2050. Love both of them. They have cut alot of wood. But the 2159 with the bigger chain 
is a great saw. Plenty of power and you can cut all day long. It will handle alot of jobs.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 23, 2008)

Stihl 290 - formerly a Stihl 41.  

Life is too short for crappy tools.


----------



## Jabbers (Oct 25, 2008)

Stihl 066 with a 20" bar and several Stihl super 20's


----------

